# Diagrama de AIWA CX - NS555HA



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2012)

chasis olvídate pero es un *AIWA CX - NS555HA*

Quiero reciclase lo a un amigo y tengo toda la etapa de la potencia o por lo menos el 80% si consigo el diagrama se lo armo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2012)

ese es mas facil ¡¡¡ creo que lo tengo,espera que me fijo



pesa 25 megas aca lo tenes 

CX-NS555


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2012)

es este pero lo preciso con mayor exactitud


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ese es mas facil ¡¡¡ creo que lo tengo,espera que me fijo
> 
> pesa 25 megas aca lo tenes http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,2944/






​
a poco anda de fiesta señor *LEMUR*


----------

